# Training DVD recommendations



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking for something to supplement our obedience classes.

I have been searching Bridget Carlsen's youtube videos, and I see she offers a set of 3 DVD's for sale on her website. I'm leaning towards purchasing them. 

After a quick search I see other names to possibly look into are:
Janice Gunn, Connie Cleveland or Denise Fenzi. 

I haven't searched the other trainers yet, was hoping to hear from someone who may have bought Bridget's DVD's and see how well they liked them.

I really liked the looks of Susan Garrett's training with Puppy Peaks, but obviously, that is geared towards agility and isn't available at this time anyway. I would love to find something similar, but for obedience, but I don't think there is anything out there like that. I do see that Bridget offers video lessons for specific issues if needed. 

Anyone have suggestions for a set of obedience DVD's that they liked?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

No experience with those, but I am in my first Fenzi class and really like it a lot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am no expert, but I have not heard of any of these. I swear by Jakie Mertens CD 'Sound Beginnings' She has bred one of the strongest lines of Golden's over the last 10 years (TopBrass). She is also owner and trainer of some of the top competitive Goldens in the country. She made this training CD....I think she has a website (Topbrass Kennel) you can check out!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Connie Cleveland.. No gimicks (sp?)... just good dog training that makes sense to me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Denise Fenzi is a positive trainer who I love - I take online classes with her but don't think I've seen DVDs - I could be mistaken.

Connie Cleveland is an obedience icon  While she does follow a more 'balanced' training approach her goals seems to be helping your dog become a problem solver and her expertise and experience is almost mind boggling.

Janice Gunn & Bridget Carlsen are both very well known & respected trainers and competitors - I have their DVDs and refer to them often - I would probably take classes with them if available  Janice Gunn probably has a more moderate energy approach to training than Bridget Carlsen but both strive for animated, happy workers. 

So overall, I would recommend any one or all 4 trainers to you 

All 4 trainers are excellent and you would not go far wrong with any of their DVDs


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Connie Cleveland has a nice training package of DVD's. It's a step by step approach so that you can go all the way to novice obedience titles if you are interested and even the beginning of an open title. 

If you are curious, Connie and Janice both have YouTube channels and you can see their training styles before you buy the DVDs. 

Also check with all of these trainers and see if they are doing any seminars in your area. I've been to a 2 day seminar with Connie and it was wonderful.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> No experience with those, but I am in my first Fenzi class and really like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know if she has videos either, but whatever course you take all of the videos are available for a year. Each class consists of numerous short videos, vs a couple of longer ones. This suits my attention span quite well! LOL!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jackie Merten's Sound Beginnings video is geared toward puppy field training, an excellent video and covers a broad base but won't help you much for competition obedience.
Bridget's videos are more about motivation and less x's and o'x on how to teach the exercises.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you can even purchase a 'library pass' if you want after your initial time is up to keep access - or taking or auditing any course will keep all previous courses active  I love her system and am happy to see other online training facilities start to follow this as well (Say Yes, Daisy Peel and Agility-U all offer extended access on at least some of their courses now, there may be others as well; these instructors I take courses from). 



lhowemt said:


> I don't know if she has videos either, but whatever course you take all of the videos are available for a year. Each class consists of numerous short videos, vs a couple of longer ones. This suits my attention span quite well! LOL!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, I've had some time to watch quite a few of Connie's short clips on youtube. I really like her common sense approach to training. I like how she explains what's happening and why. I am excited to order her DVD! I have a new pup coming in about 21 more days. (Been waiting since October) Her videos show her working with a young lab quite a bit, hoping the DVD shows how to start with a young pup too. 
Thank you all very much for you input!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Janice Gunns Positive Puppy DVD is great if youre looking for puppy training!


----------

